# VBScript - Checking if Printer exists



## the_mad_hatta (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm trying to build a script that checks if a printer exists before adding/removing it. I've looked around and there's some examples out there but they're very vague in what they do exactly. Just asking if anyone out there could help me out in regards with this.


----------



## the_mad_hatta (Oct 9, 2006)

Wait, nevermind. Figured it out.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Never hurts to post your solution in case someone else comes along looking for the same thing.


----------

